# My latest felted scene...



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Somehow when I feel motivated to felt a scene, it always ends up being a barn scene.  I just listed it in my Etsy shop.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How lovely!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you for posting that, it made me smile!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet.

It looks both warm and very cold, at the same time.
All the animals must be inside the barn because they are smart.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

How do you _do_ that? 
Is it painted on or a mixture of yarn that you blend together? 
It's really pretty.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Wonderful!
I love the sky!!!!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Too cute! Great talent you have.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Stef said:


> How do you _do_ that?
> Is it painted on or a mixture of yarn that you blend together?
> It's really pretty.


No paint, just wool! It's just different color wool roving that is layered and/or blended to make it. It really isn't as hard as it looks!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is really beautiful!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is this needle or wet felted?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> Is this needle or wet felted?


Needle felted. I imagine detailed wet felting would be really hard to do!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice. Isn't felting fun????


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Needs a critter or two in the field though. lol


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Falls-Acre, my instinct would be to put sheep out there, but I'm not sure they'd show up. :hysterical:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

VERY nice !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could do a black sheep


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I wish we could press like more than once, because I just LOVE it


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I really have to try needle felting. Not sure when but I will some day.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

This is beautiful! I love it. I also love the comment that it is warm and cold at the same time!


----------

